# Which 9mm pistol



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking for a 9mm pistol and have narrowed it down to three. Any experience with any of these? 

Ruger SR9
Springfield XD 9
S&W M&P 9

Thanks!


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Have all three the XD and the S&W are both great .They both cycle anything you feed them. The Ruger is nice and a little cheaper. It has a lot to do with the features you are comfortable with. All are nice !! I would find somewhere that has them all and see witch one calls out to you.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I have the SR9 and really like it so far. The grip feels a lttle narrower than everything else i looked at and fits me great. Was at the range over the weekend with a friend who is a glock freak, he shot my sr9 and said that would be his next gun. To me the trigger feels crisp and is easy to shoot. All 3 guns get great reviews so hard to go wrong with any.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

all are good....but can never go wrong with a Ruger....just saying


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

check out CZ's, they rock!

http://czcustom.com/CZ-UB-USA-Factory-Pistols.aspx


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

in my experience, there is no bad Ruger. i trust the Ruger LC9 with my life (concealed carry). never once has it jammed or mis-fed.


----------



## predator86 (Apr 19, 2011)

M&P all the way. Cinci and Columbus PD cant be wrong.

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replys! In my research I have found very little bad written about any of the guns. The SR9 is slimmer then most.


----------



## Lungbuster (Apr 8, 2012)

this is the first 10 Ed's I shot thru the compact m&p 9mm....I liked it!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

I decided on the Ruger SR 9! Put 34 rounds through it over the weekend (2 17 round clips) Great gun with very little recoil. I want to teach my wife how to shoot it.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I've done trigger jobs on several SR9 (&c). It's a well built gun that's easy to work on.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

and it's made in The United States of America along with the M&P 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

eatinbass said:


> and it's made in The United States of America along with the M&P
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I try to buy made in the US whenever possible. My other choice was the M&P 9mm. The salesmen at the gun shop almost had me with the M&P as he likes them a lot. However, I liked the way the SR9 felt. Next buy this week is a 9mm tactical rifle to go with this. Gotta act quick with what is coming down the pipe.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I was out shopping for my first handgun with a buddy (his first as well). We both have sort of settled on the S&W with the adjustable grips. We both seem to like the large grip rather than the small or medium. We tried holding a few other guns and nothing felt "right" other than the S&W, Taurus (no clue on those), and the used Sig.

The S&W was $489, used Sig (cleaned, checked, verified good) was $380, Taurus was $390 I think. Not 100% sure what I'm going with yet.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have the Fullsize M&P 9MM and a 4" XD and they are both great guns..even though a little hard to find in Columbus right now.


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the M&Ps... I have the M&P9 both in full size and compact. My wife the full size as well as the Shield. As a side note, she also has the M&P15T... I think we're looking for a sponsorship!


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

If anyone finds a M&P Shield 9mm in stock, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I was at Buckeye Outdoors this week. Cases were not as full as they normally are and lots of people buying guns and ammo.

I ordered a Springfield XDM 9MM competition while I was there. They had it in .40 but I really wanted the 9 MM


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

The m&p shield is awesome. I love that gun. I'm ordering the .40 version in the near future after I recover from my recent AR-15 purchase lol.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

M&P. I have the .40, it's the best $469 you will spend!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I love my M&P 9mm Sheild only problem can't find acc.for it.Right now I'm trying to find a retention holster for it.No one has any in the local gun stores.


----------



## cootmap2 (Nov 1, 2011)

a place to find holsters is Hidden Hybrid Holsters. Their website HiddenHybridHolsters.com


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

What'd you pay for the ruger if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> What'd you pay for the ruger if you don't mind me asking?


I paid $ 439.00.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

triton189 said:


> Next buy this week is a 9mm tactical rifle to go with this. Gotta act quick with what is coming down the pipe.


this would have been a good buy if you could find any....Ruger p85, p89 and a few others and the pc9....all using the same ammo and even mags too 
Rugers are always good choices 

this Beretta looks interesting..... http://www.gunbroker.com/All/BI.aspx?Keywords=9mm+tactical+rifle


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> this would have been a good buy if you could find any....Ruger p85, p89 and a few others and the pc9....all using the same ammo and even mags too
> Rugers are always good choices
> 
> this Beretta looks interesting..... http://www.gunbroker.com/All/BI.aspx?Keywords=9mm+tactical+rifle


I have a Ruger P89, had it for years...I really like how it feels and shoots. I would recommend this gun...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Misdirection said:


> I have a Ruger P89, had it for years...I really like how it feels and shoots. I would recommend this gun...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


you should search for the pc9 then.....a heck of a good combination.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=326085774

they have went up some.....the last i saw they were 600 at the gun shows 

wow with 19 bids....1377.00 so far 

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=326139367


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> you should search for the pc9 then.....a heck of a good combination.
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=326139367


I recently picked up a S&W Bodyguard .380, If I picked up anything else right now, I'd get the evil eye from the Mrs...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Burks said:


> I was out shopping for my first handgun with a buddy (his first as well). We both have sort of settled on the S&W with the adjustable grips. We both seem to like the large grip rather than the small or medium. We tried holding a few other guns and nothing felt "right" other than the S&W, Taurus (no clue on those), and the used Sig.
> 
> The S&W was $489, used Sig (cleaned, checked, verified good) was $380, Taurus was $390 I think. Not 100% sure what I'm going with yet.


Which sig?


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Smitty82 said:


> Which sig?


P220. 

I ended up with a Taurus 24/7 Pro Compact chambered in 9mm. Like the gun, just doesn't like Blazer Brass. Loves to get rounds stuck. When not using Blazer, fires like a dream. $389.

Buddies dad just got a M&P .40 for $399 at a tiny local shop. 

I'm looking at the Ruger SR9 full size. Any yays or nays for that?


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Own a M&P, Beretta M9, XDM and glock in 9mm. Buying LC9 next all good shooters..


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

ironman172 said:


> you should search for the pc9 then.....a heck of a good combination.
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=326085774
> 
> ...


I can't believe how much these are selling for now.....I know they quit making them and are hard to come by.....but WOW 
a great combo, hand gun and carbine using the same mags and ammo


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

m and p is hard to beat my dad bought one a couple months ago his selling point was the weight but as soon as he got home and loaded it he realized it wasn't all that light lol


----------

